# IVA-w203/NAV-p1 bluetooth problem.



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Any of you guys installed one of these?

Willing to lend a hand?
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum.../88597-iva-w203-nav-p1-bluetooth-problem.html


----------



## Joe Hamel (Sep 22, 2009)

have you tried changing the "int" option on the head unit? 
activate the menu system (foot brake-parking brake combo) 
touch setup
touch system
set item int/mute to off


ill go try this myself right now...

does the p1 give its voice commands through the system, or can you not hear those either?


----------



## Joe Hamel (Sep 22, 2009)

scratch that...
touch setup
touch system
find option bluetooth in
select nav

done..

I also turned the aux in off but i dont think that matters.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Joe Hamel said:


> scratch that...
> touch setup
> touch system
> find option bluetooth in
> ...


I will try this tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------

